#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  Do you know about Googles new Schema Speakable Markup?

## Bhavya

Google introduced the feature of a new Schema.org specification called "speakable" a new markup for Google Home and Google Assistant. this new feature will help Google Home and Google Assistant to pick specific content to read aloud. Here you can find out how this Googles new Schema Speakable Markup going Impact SEO.

----------

